# Booten von Linux geht nicht?



## Knogle (6. Mai 2016)

Moijen

Habe nun einen tollen PC mit Pentium und ASRock Z87 Pro 3 am laufen
Ich wollte Linux draufklatschen, jedoch kann ich irgendwie nicht von der Zielplatte mit Linux drauf booten
Installation klappt, aber wenn ich booten will meint er dass irgendwie kein Boot device gefunden wurde

Was kann ic machen?


----------



## _maxe (7. Mai 2016)

Welche Distribution nutzt du denn?
UEFI oder BIOS?


----------



## HisN (7. Mai 2016)

Wie hast Du Secure Boot eingestellt?
Wo hast Du den Bootloader hingepackt?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (7. Mai 2016)

Geht es denn wenn du manuell das Bootdevice wählst?


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2016)

SecureBoot ist deaktiviert
HAbe gerade nochmal eine normale vollstaendige Installation von Debian (von USB 3) auf meine SSD gemacht, jedoch buggt dann anscheinend das UEFI rum
Habe nun ein neues Board, vorher wars ein ASRok Z87 Pro3, jetzt ein ASRock Z87 Pro4, gleiches Problem

Der zeigt mir wenn ich CSM ausmache also legacy ausmache nur den USB Stick mit Debian an, aber nicht die Debian Installationen
Wenn ich Legacy anmache, dann habe ich meine Platte als Booteintrag, und den USB Stick, aber auch da nirgendwo Debian wie es sonst war
Interessanterweise habe ich einen Booteintrag wo nur eine leere Zeile ist, dieser ist nach der neuen Debian Installation erschienen, leere Zeile, das wars

Fast boot an/aus habe ich auch schon probiert, kein Erfolg
Von einem Parted Magic USB Stick kann ich z.B. problemlos booten


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2016)

Und wo ist der Bootloader vom Linux?


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2016)

Wie find ich das raus?


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2016)

Öhm, Du wirst bei der Installation gefragt wo der hinsoll 
D.h. Du hättest einfach nur hinschauen und es Dir merken sollen.

Aber bevor Du das ganze jetzt nochmal startest würde ich mir Gedanken machen was ich haben möchte.
Warum z.b. verzichtest Du bei Deinem modernen UEFI-System auf Secure-Boot und GPT? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Ist das Windows ein Win7?

Falls Du die alten Zöpfe abschneiden möchtest, hätte ich in meiner Signatur einen Hinweis wie ich es anstellen würde.


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Also ich wll einfach nur Debian zum laufen kriegen 

Windows ist garnicht mehr drauf
Ich habe die SSD als Ziellaufwerk ausgewaehrt, konnte aber nirgendwo auswaehlen wo der Bootloader hin soll
Kann ich dich vll. anrufen oder so?
Also was soll ich jetzt einstellen damit ich Debian frisch vom USB Stick auf die SSD hauen kann?

Bei meinem ASUS Board klappt das problemfrei, da kann ich einfach USB Stick reinmachen, installieren ,dann als Bootoption "debian" auswaehlen, laeuft 

Windows habe ich komplett runtergeworfen, dass heisst ich habe die Platte komplett EXT4 formatiert als das Ding draufgemacht wurde


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2016)

Ah, gar kein Dualboot. Dann war ich ja etwas auf dem falschen Dampfer.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Ah, gar kein Dualboot. Dann war ich ja etwas auf dem falschen Dampfer.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


Also laut GParted sind auf der Platte eine 500MB FAT32 Partition drauf mit dem Flag boot und der Rest ist EXT4 und eine Linux Swap Partition
Ist das normal?
Trotzdem verstehe ich immernoch nicht wie ich das BIOS einstellen muss damit ich Debian ausfuehren kann


----------



## nordischerdruide (11. Mai 2016)

EFI ...autsch.habe damit auch keine erfahrungen da meine systeme alle noch mit bois starten.
vielleicht kann dir dieser artikel über EFI weiterhelfen, viel glück.


EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Leider hat das auch nicht geholfen :/
Muss ich wohl nen anderes Mainboard holen


----------

